# Jason Bourne [July 29, 2016]



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 30, 2015)

> *Matt Damon on Jason Bourne: 'We find him in a dark and tortured place'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2015)

Dat cast tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

das some cast


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2015)

What?  Vikander is playing a cyberspecialist?  Talk about wasted.  Sounds a lot like the Julia Stiles character to me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

Trailer will premiere with Super Bowl


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

What if we don't get a Super Bowl trailer?  Are you prepared to apologize for claiming that there would be one?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

nope; I'm just the messenger


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What?  Vikander is playing a cyberspecialist?  Talk about wasted.  Sounds a lot like the Julia Stiles character to me.



Pretty much my thought as well.

Tommy Lee Jones casting is a rehash as well.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

"Jason Bourne"

What an inspired title.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> "Jason Bourne"
> 
> What an inspired title.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

The Bourne Identity
The Bourne Supremacy
The Bourne Ultimatum
The Bourne Legacy
...
Jason Bourne


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The Bourne Identity
> The Bourne Supremacy
> The Bourne Ultimatum
> The Bourne Legacy
> ...


bourne trilogy - bourne epilogue movie (hence "legacy") - sequel with a new beginning 12 years from original series end, hence break from the established naming scheme


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

The Bourne Resurrection/synonym > Jason Bourne


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm not going to lie about my focus.  I was looking for Alicia Vikander in that trailer.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The Bourne Resurrection/synonym > Jason Bourne





Lucaniel said:


>


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]_gBnmKOixDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

Julia Stiles must be thrilled.  She is basically semi-retired when there are no Bourne movies on the schedule.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]_gBnmKOixDM[/YOUTUBE]





Brutal left hook.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]_gBnmKOixDM[/YOUTUBE]



this...looks a lot more like a standard dumb action movie than the previous bourne movies


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 8, 2016)

Not impressed by it, hope the actual movie turns out better.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

This is the movie where I finally realize "Wow, Matt's getting old now"


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2016)

It's been 12 years since ultimatum


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]YnzgdBAKyJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is the movie where I finally realize "Wow, Matt's getting old now"




QFT              .


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]YnzgdBAKyJo[/YOUTUBE]



I can't believe they had the audacity to rip this song's namesake, into a shitty poster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

Bond didn't invent the saying

It's old and cliche


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 12, 2016)

I missed that tune.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 12, 2016)

looks like pure S tbh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]F4gJsKZvqE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2016)

Greengrass + Damon is a auto in!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2016)

Julia Stiles


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2016)

Jason is one punch man


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

That guy was out!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm about to see it.  Theatre is empty.  Nerve was more crowded on a Tuesday night.


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2016)

Vault said:


> Greengrass + Damon is a auto in!



Vaulto, I am sorry for what you will experience when you see this film.



Mider T said:


> Julia Stiles



Mider, I am sorry for what you will experience when you see this film.

*P.S:* She really let herself go... or let herself slip in your lingo.



Rukia said:


> I'm about to see it.  Theatre is empty.  Nerve was more crowded on a Tuesday night.



Why are we always on such a fine tuned wavelength dude? I also saw it tonight. 

Also, I have a strong feeling you will share my opinion on this film after viewing it. Looks like our early analysis was spot on once again.

To paraphrase the late great Dennis Green, Bourne was who we thought he was.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Vaulto, I am sorry for what you will experience when you see this film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was disappointing Detective.  It was no Rogue Nation.  That's for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 30, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw the movie a few hours ago, have to admit, it had everything I wanted and more. Parsons was on point in the first part of the film, she's come a long way from that foreign-exchange student/logistics psychoanalyst. Picking a meeting point in the middle of a fucking riot is classic Bourne. Killing off Nicky Parsons was the right move after that catastrophe Rachel Weisz almost ruined the franchise. Her death was unfortunately necessary. I saw no other way this was going out, it was events from Supremacy all over again, except this time they came for both of them.

I have to admit, Tommy Lee Jones brought it. His lines were hilarious when speaking with Malcolm on the rooftop, that shit was down-right hilarious. Incredible scene. People forget that most spy-craft is improvisation so even this new tech-based age, Bourne brought the good old diversions. Also we finally got our answer to '_Bourne vs. Cross_' debate, because the asset in this movie was also on the pills engineered from Outcome.




Overall, great movie, I thoroughly enjoyed myself, however, the ending to any Bourne movie (post-Ultimatum) will never displace jumping off a Manhattan rooftop into the Hudson. The key things were in place, Bourne is still Bourne, solos grab teams like it's a joke, and you know it's not a Bourne movie until there was an epic car chase,

Hopefully, we'll get a deeper look at Iron Hand in the sequel, at some point, as sad as it is, they need to involve Cross into the franchise and the two team up to take out the rest of the projects.



~Gesy~ said:


> This is the movie where I finally realize "Wow, Matt's getting old now"


Yeah, you realize that in the novel, Bourne is almost 50 when the events of Ultimatum take place. Although, I have to admit, I said the same exact thing when I saw Julia Stiles.



Rukia said:


> I thought it was disappointing Detective.  It was no Rogue Nation.  That's for sure.


Rukia should be banned from this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 8, 2016)

I enjoyed this movie, although it was very similar to the Ultimatum movie in a sense. The dialogue was very minimal for Damon throughout, as I suppose he was going it alone.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I only disliked the ending, as the PIS of the female character was a complete annoyance. I thought things would change, but nope.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2016)

> _*BONUS FEATURES on 4K ULTRA HDTM, BLU-RAY™, DVD*_
> 
> _*Bringing Back Bourne* - Matt Damon and Director Paul Greengrass discuss how they brought a beloved character back to the big screen._
> _*Bourne to Fight* - A behind-the-scenes look at the fight sequences in Jason Bourne._
> ...




*Digital HD:* November 15.
*4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray, DVD, On Demand*: December 6.


​


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 7, 2016)

This movie hit all the aspects of my nostalgia


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2016)

Moby just keeps improving this song.


----------

